# Taxidermy Prices ?



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have seen a few deer mounts on here from around the country and would like to know , what the going prices are for deer shoulder mounts are in different areas.

Prices in Arizona seem to be around $700. Back in the 70's when I was a licensed taxidermist it was around $125 !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think you can get a decent white tail shoulder mount between $400 and $500 here.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Rick. that seems cheap compared to other things comparing Az to NY


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nevr had a mount of any thing ever made

but last fall i checked into prices for a rug,just in case i would have gotten my wolf

i had price sheets from many taxidermist in the area,these sheets had prices for everything they do

i beleive shoulder mounts for deer went any where from $800-$1200 depending on the person doing the work

the guys whom had the most awards were charging the most $$$ for the work

i looked at the work from all of them in their studios,didnt see much of a qaulity differance

also didnt see that many rugs that i liked either,seems hard to get the faces right on wolfs.just like cats.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I have seen a few deer mounts on here from around the country and would like to know , what the going prices are for deer shoulder mounts are in different areas.
> 
> Prices in Arizona seem to be around $700. Back in the 70's when I was a licensed taxidermist it was around $125 !


back in the 70's gas was around 60 cents a gallon also............ah the good old days........never thought I would be saying the good old days about the 70's.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I checked several taxidermist last year with my uncle and the price varied considerably. We could get a shoulder mount anywhere from $250 to $700. We checked 10 different taxidermists to see if their prices reflected their skill and honestly, some of the old guys who has lower prices had better mounts. The guy we are currently using is a reference from the taxidermist who is doing several geese for us. He is charging us $275.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

275-350 here in Missouri where I am at


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, the good ole days, that was when my wife was young and sweet and there was always that funny smelling smoke in the air, come to think of it that smoke may have been why I thought she was sweet! lol

Rick, it may have to do with the amount of game we have and hunters.Do you know how many licenses are given out in NY state? I will try and find out for Az.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a good break down Ed. It is a lot more than people would expect..... Total number of all licensees (hunting, fishing, and trapping) was 1.7 million!

http://www.dec.ny.gov/permits/26368.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, NY's is pretty wierd it showed license numbers dropping but the income growing, must be alot of raises, lol

Here is what I found while searching for Az, kinda old info though
http://www.amfire.com/statistic.asp?page=32


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is not the only strange thing in NY Ed...... They just posted a new fee schedule for licenses showing a decrease in cost to the hunter. Some think it is a cheap ploy to make up for the shady way they pushed the new gun laws through. I on the other hand call it a direct attack on hunting. All the funding for our state conservation land, game wardens, etc. come from the license fees. So effectively they just cut funding on us......


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

350 is about the cheapest in illinois with some people charging 800 plus.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> That is not the only strange thing in NY Ed...... They just posted a new fee schedule for licenses showing a decrease in cost to the hunter. Some think it is a cheap ploy to make up for the shady way they pushed the new gun laws through. I on the other hand call it a direct attack on hunting. All the funding for our state conservation land, game wardens, etc. come from the license fees. So effectively they just cut funding on us......


that is exactly how they work Rick, next will come the complaints from the public about nuisance animals and the DNR will not be able to respond for the lack of funding, bang, an extreme increase in license fees..........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

My pops always told me.... Beware of the fella telling you about all the favors he is doing for you......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's all we are getting from the current Administration...............


----------

